# 2-channel audio forum?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... we've got all to do with home theater but what about 2-channel audio? Should we start up a forum for this? We'll need a good show of hands before we do it... we need to make sure it will stay active.

We'll need a unique name for the forum and we'll also need a couple of folks to moderate it that would be willing to stir up some conversation.

So, what are your thoughts.

We'll start a poll and your vote will be public. Comments and suggestions are welcome.


I'm not voting on this one... we'll let the other staff and members decide.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it would be pretty interesting. I am kind of in the middle, like good movies with well mixed sound etc, but I listen to a lot more music. It could be fun reading about people swearing by their latest $3000 power cord and the huge difference it has made to their sound:devil:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I think it would be interesting, however an unsure box might have helped.:scratch: 
I am currently a member of 3 other forums 
Head-Fi (for headphones and portable equipment)
Hi-Fi Forum ( UK based for 2 channel sound)
AV forums( UK based which is where I got the link to here)
These all cover Stereo Hi Fi and also have sections on AV / Home Theater, so I think more people need to vote first.
The UK based Hi Fi forum is fairly small and like here can be slow at times, where as the other two are well established and regularly have at least 100 members online at any one time.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Sonnie, I've voted yes - with a caveat.
I'm trying to be constructive, and throw out food for thought:

The 2 channel market is well taken care of with established forums: audioasylum/audiogon/audiocircle, which are targeted at serious 2 channel listeners. These forums are mostly self regulating.
Nextlevel, without Jim's leadership, has become a small niche of Nuforce promoters.
HTguide.com has evolved into a good mid-ground HiFi/HT forum.

So who would the target be for the forum, if the serious listeners are already taken care of?
I came up the HiFi route, and got frustrated by the degradation of HiFi enjoyment when trying to convert to a hybrid HiFi/HT system. Am I target audience? I believe my needs are relatively unique (fortunately!).
The Shack audience looks to be newbies and those who want support with the BFD and REW, I'm sure most of these are happy with their 2 channel enjoyment.

Consequently I'm struggling to find a target audience - my suggestion would be to have 2 channel as a sub category of the Shack (as per HTguide), and see how it goes. If it grows you can split it off later.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You probably have a good point Phil. We could make it a sub forum of the Home Theater forum I suppose (if we end up adding it that is). It would need to be general or we'd have to create a sub forum in components and speakers... which would be more confusing probably... better to have just one... surely.

I'm thinkin' there are some who like to hang out in one place. Granted even I wonder around from forum to forum, but maybe not everyone will and we might have a few who want to discuss it and/or would like to share their thoughts with others here. Who knows, we might convert some of those to here too.

It's hard for me because I don't do 2-channel much at all. I just don't know enough about it.

I think we definitely need to see some interest prior to adding it though. 

While it is true that our forum is based and built around getting the most out of our subwoofers, we still want to broaden our discussion into all things related to home theater, audio, and video. But we also don't want a bunch of dead forums either. So we'll have to consider this closely as to whether it will generate enough conversation or not.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Fincave said:


> It could be fun reading about people swearing by their latest $3000 power cord and the huge difference it has made to their sound:devil:



Not only could it but it brings hours and days of endless debate. Great fun. 

I don't think you should limit it to 2 channel discussion though. With DVD-A and SACD there is no reason they couldn't be included as well. I think that there is a big distinction between listening to those formats and HT listening. Sometimes they get lumped together just because they have the same number of spooks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the Home Theater forum hoping to get more attention. Seems like the suggestion forum gets overlooked too often.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I think a 2 channel audio forum would be great. Also recently I have seen a lot of people come over looking for help with Pro - sound systems, may be a good idea as a sub forum (or even on it's own). If you're looking for Mods for a 2 channel forum (assuming it's created) i'd be happy to do it, my work is mostly (99%) 2 channel systems. Anyone have any thoughts/comments on this?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Let's give it a try and see how it evolves.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We need a name for it and we need at least 2 mods for it. Danny said he would mod, but keep in mind we need to generate some threads about 2-channel stuff.

Let's see if we can get some suggestions for names of the forum and a couple of mods willing to generate some talk.

You still up for it Danny?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Yeah I'm still good for it. How about 2 channel audio for the name.  
yeah I know, I'm feeling really creative today.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

"Audio Den"
"Audiophile Den"

followed by a description that this subforum is for those who have or prefer 2.0, 2.1, 2.2 or whatever variant of 2 channel there is


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I find I spend more time reading posts on the *Klipsch* 2-channel forum than elsewhere. Might get some different perspectives here.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Name:

Audioshack
Stereoshack


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

When we started we kinda agreed we'd try not to repeat the main forum name for individual forum names... mostly out of fear of sounding too much like Radio Shack on a repetitive basis. We thought about Speaker Shack, Sub Shack, Audio Shack, Computer Shack, Video Shack... for the various forum names and thought it was just too many shacks and if we did one and not others it would not seem uniform. Maybe there is merit to that and maybe not. :huh:

"Den" takes from another couple of forums so we've steered away from that too. Although I realize it's hard to stay away from every name. I guess that's why we've tried to stay straight to the point or source of products discussed... such as simply Speakers for all types of speakers, although we will probably very soon break Subwoofers out of that category (makes sense since we are a forum somewhat centered around eq'ing subs). 

How about just "Stereo"? Isn't that pretty much referring to 2 channel. I suppose you have stereo in multi-channel but it's not just stereo... or do you? lol Of course we could always go with simply Two Channel, but I was hoping for something different, yet traditional and straight forward.

It appears we might have enough interest. As ealier stated by Phil... I think we can give it a try anyway... but we need to keep it active.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Two Channel* works for me...simple and straight forward.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... that's about as straight as it gets. Well... maybe Two Channel Audio.

Should description be "2.0 and 2.1 channel discussion."? Anything else to add maybe or does that pretty much sum it up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh totally im actually here for the room optimization but most of my business is 2 channel audio im a music producer and engineer and studio designer. 
So i would be very interested in it! and i can tell you there are very few people in the pro music industry who use 3000 dollar power cords, so i have no idea why people who are just listening do. ill never figure it out. anyway im all for it thanks guys.


Chris


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Chris and welcome to the Shack!

So I assume we can look forward to your participation in the Two Channel Audio forum. :T


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

**** Yeah! and thanks! is it up yet? im into it. 

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I always refer to my two-channel set-up as my "2C Rig"!  Obviously, I voted yes!

How about 2C Shack?


----------

